# Why are my little babies crying?



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Do they do this when they are unhappy, just like human babies? I'm paranoid that their mother might be squashing them and hurting them, causing them to cry out in pain/discomfort.  However, since I had to cull some of them, the little cries have been occurring far less often.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

They make a lot of noise, especially considering they're so tiny! It's nothing to worry about 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh! Okay, that's good to know. I just worry since this is my first litter.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They usually squeal when they get stepped on (Don't worry, this happens alot and doesn't seem to hurt them, much anyway) or if they want feeding.

W xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I;ve always thought the tiny eekings were signs of vigorous good health, sort of like when a newborn baby first takes breath and then screams it's tiny little wrinkled face off.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I always take loud squeals as a good sign too.

Has anyone else ever noticed that when pinkies are handled they make sort of a clicking noise?

W xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

No, I'll have to look for that. I've had some folks insist that any audible noise made by a mousie is a sign of either distress or illness, but I've had conversations, chittering back and forth, with a dozen or so different meeces over the years. Complete with head bobs and nuzzles. Very sweet!


----------



## Yelena (Apr 25, 2010)

one of my boys makes a clicky noise when I hold him and offer a bit of bread lol.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

WillowDragon said:


> Has anyone else ever noticed that when pinkies are handled they make sort of a clicking noise?


I always assumed that the clicking was made by the pinkies mouths, trying to find a nipple to suckle on my hand


----------



## Paziqi (Feb 10, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> Has anyone else ever noticed that when pinkies are handled they make sort of a clicking noise?
> 
> W xx


Yes! And I've been meaning to ask someone why they do that...


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I always assumed it was them shouting for there mums but its too high pitched for us to hear it properly! hehehe


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oscar, one of all time favorite meeces, would chirp at me with a little head bob, and when I let him onto my hand, he'd push on my hand and chirp until I lifted him up so he could Eskimo kiss me. Of course, I always answered in kind. He also loved to stick his nose in my ear and get a major sniff. It made me giggle like a four year old!


----------



## mousedog (Feb 15, 2010)

hey...................


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

mousedog said:


> hey...................


Your posts are weirding me out. What are you trying to do with all of your weird posts that mean nothing?


----------

